
Ask HN: SaaS or mobile game? - nullundefined
If you were equally skilled at crafting games and and SaaS products (assume you enjoy creating both), which would likely be more profitable?
======
CyberFonic
Assuming you identify an area for SaaS for which there is minimal competition,
I would tend towards SaaS because it probably would take less effort to get to
MVP and then with some upkeep it would have a longer revenue generating life.

Games and Apps need to be more polished to sell (if at all) and then if you
don't have new releases new sales will rapidly decline. All successful apps
and games end up getting a lot of on-going upkeep.

BUT ... in either case, it really depends on the marketing investment (money
and effort). It's rare to create something that _just sells itself_.

------
benologist
If your SaaS does $10k/month you're paying expenses proportionate to how many
people use your service and you've probably got upkeep.

If your app does $10k/month that can be pure profit and not even have a
website.

~~~
nullundefined
True-- I keep hearing the game (or app) market is incredibly competitive, but
what market isn't? The way I see it, with SaaS you can get to 10k "easier"
with fewer customers. I feel a game may require many more customers and isn't
reoccurring revenue, but the "no upkeep" is a nice perk for "passive" income.

